# Anyone having choking problems w/ their 240SXs?



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

I have a 97 240sx KA, I'm having some choking and backfiring problems, went to a few shops here in So. Cal, I even went to the Performance Nissan in Duarte, but no one could figure out what causes my car to choke (jerking back in forth).

After the 3rd shop, I took my car to another shop, the tech used to be a NASCAR tech, and he found out that my car was running "rich", really rich, which soaked my sparkplugs and wouldn't allow them to fire, that's what causes the choking and backfiring.

1 1/2 month later, my car is having another problem, the rpm is jumping once in awhile, took it back to the same tech, and he said that it was the O2 sensors, I'm getting them replaced since I had them for awhile.

Just wondering, if anyone of you guys are having the same problem, if so, can you guys tell me what needs to be done? I spoke w/ a few friends w/ 240s both S13 & S14, they told me they're experiencing the same thing, and still haven't figure out what to do. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

What do you mean your RPM is jumping, like at idle your rmp drops and goes back up and then drops again?


----------



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

SpikeMike240 said:


> What do you mean your RPM is jumping, like at idle your rmp drops and goes back up and then drops again?


yes, exactly what's happening. many times it happened when I'm driving at high speed between 75mph and 90mph on freeway w/ rough surface.


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

hmm, doesn't sound like the same problem i'm having, mine only does it when I let off the gas or at idle, plus the ecu running a trouble code of 32 which is your EGR system, replaced all that stuff and no luck. If I were you I would check your fuel injectors, your Idle air control or IAA I think its called for our car. I've heard people say that the EGR system can dirty up your throttle body but I don't see how, might want to check that for being dirty also. I would try getting some good fuel injector cleaner first and run that through your system and see if it helps


----------



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

i replaced the 2 O2 sensors I have, and it's WAY better now.... but still, when I go all the way up to 90mph and then let go the gas to let it idle, the rpm still jumps slightly....

yeah, i heard that about the EGR valve as well.... rather then replacing or having someone clean it and pay alot. That person told me to take the EGR valve out and soak the whole thing w/ carburetor & fuel injector cleaner. Never tried it, so don't know if it'd work....


----------



## Simon76 (Jun 5, 2005)

*take it out*

disable the egr, who wants exhaust gas going in the front door? air and fuel thats what im sayin. ive been having the same problem with my s14 200sx. im sus of the o2 and also the cat. im cutting the cats guts out and putting it back in for looks. apparently they get blocked and dammaged by bad fuel additives and richness


----------



## Simon76 (Jun 5, 2005)

*take it out*

ive heard worn inlet valve can cause this as well


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

Simon76 said:


> disable the egr, who wants exhaust gas going in the front door? air and fuel thats what im sayin. ive been having the same problem with my s14 200sx. im sus of the o2 and also the cat. im cutting the cats guts out and putting it back in for looks. apparently they get blocked and dammaged by bad fuel additives and richness


Yea, i've been reading alot that most people just take out the EGR system all together and bolt a plate onto the area that goes into the engine. I'll prolly do that too. I've also heard that you can solder a resistor on the sensor that keeps track of the EGR system that way you don't get a check engine light all the time. I'm just all pissed off right now because some one backed into my 240 coupe and damage my drivers rear panel and now its got a big ass dent in it, furthermore, the damn thing is all one piece to the roof and other rear panel, thats a pain


----------



## scapi (May 15, 2004)

Check the ground connections on back on the motor on the drivers side. I had a similar problem that I chased for months, ended up being a loose ground connection


----------

